# Interesting Names in Eurobasket 2009 Qualifiers



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

After the discussion about JR Holden playing for Russia this summer (and various other players on other teams), I thought I'd note a few interesting players found on the rosters of European teams in the Eurobasket 2009 Qualifiers. Bosnia & Herzegovina, JR Bremer (Ohio, 8.5, 2.2, 3.2); Bulgaria, Ibrahim Jaaber (New York, 16.0, 5.1, 3.5); the famous example of Great Britain, Luol Deng (Sudan, 24.2, 5.8, 3.8); israel, Chris Watson (New York, 2.0, .5); Austria, Deteri Mayes (Alabama, 13.3, 1.3, 1); Cyprus, JoJo Garcia (Nevada, 9.0, 4.8, .3); Georgia, Tyrone Ellis (Texas, 17.5, 4.0, 2.0); Ireland, Donnie McGrath (New York, 20.5, 4.0, 3.8); Ireland, Chris Bracey (Illinois, 14.8, 6.5, 1.0); Ireland, Jay Larranaga (North Carolina, 9.8, 3.3, 1); Ireland, Damian Matacz (Australia, 6.0, 3.8, .8); Ireland, Shane Power (Indiana); Montenegro, Omar Cook (New York, 5.0, 2.0, 5.5); Netherlands, Sam Jones (Illinois, 7.0, 0, 2.0).


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Omar Cook is playing for Montenegro? When did that happen?


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

few mounths ago basketball federation of new formed montenegro and their coach dusko vujosevic asked him if he is intrested in playing for their country and they worked to get him montenegrian passport.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought the Ireland roster was funniest: seems a full third of their roster is non-Irish! That's taking things to the extreme.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The whole thing is getting bizarre...


----------

